

Rethinking the Primacy of Linux in a Linux System - vezzy-fnord
http://wizardofbits.tumblr.com/post/96856361060/rethinking-the-primacy-of-linux-in-a-linux-system

======
vezzy-fnord
This is, of course, a parody of the article "Revisiting How We Put Together
Linux Systems" ([http://0pointer.net/blog/revisiting-how-we-put-together-
linu...](http://0pointer.net/blog/revisiting-how-we-put-together-linux-
systems.html)), and discussed at HN here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8251288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8251288)

